# Moving clinics - ERI to GCRM possibly?



## whigers (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,

We have just had our 2nd failed ICSI at the ERI.  To be honest, we are really lost as to what to do next.

We are booked in for another fresh cycle at ERI in June/July but before then we want to explore other options & clinics.  I have heard great things about GCRM.  Has anyone else from Edinburgh used GCRM?  Is it easy enough to get to?  If we want to have a consultation with someone from GCRM, are we able to get our file from ERI to take along?  

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Whigers


----------



## parkeraah (Nov 23, 2011)

I can't speak highly of gcrm although have no exp of anywhere else as this was our first ivf and we gained our bfp.  There is a gcrm thread why don't u pop over and check it out..... Been lots of bfp's of late.

Sorry to hear u got a bfn..... X x


----------



## Millie x (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Whigers,

Just wanted to start by saying so sorry things didn't work out for you this time.  

I recently moved from the GCRM to the ERI so hopefully sharing my experiences will be of some help.  I had a private cycle of ICSI at the GCRM last summer due to the ERI's waiting list.  I personally couldn't fault the GCRM at all! If you compare the price list on their website I think you'll find the cost between the GCRM & the ERI are pretty similar (although i might be wrong).  There was no waiting list.  The staff were fantastic; calm; welcoming, relaxed and supportive.  Although the staff at the Royal were also good, I felt the GCRM had more time, you could phone them any time (not so many answering machines), the waiting room was always quiet and calm. They tend to contact you when necessary e.g. bloods etc rather than you having to contact them.  What was nice about the Royal was the scan pic at et and being able to view the et on screen; this didn't happen at the GCRM.  I requested notes from my GP to take to the GRCM and this wasn't a problem as long it was in writing.  Similarly, the royal asked for a copy of my notes from the GCRM (which again I provided after making a request in writing); so I can't see why the ERI shouldn't do the same.  I chose to have scans etc at Glasgow and it was easy enough to get to, straight off the motorway junction 25 (ish). However you could use their satelite unit in Edinburgh; that way you would only need to go to Glasgow for EC & ET.

Overall, my experience of both clinics was positive.  I felt more relaxed, like I received more information/details and they were more open to discussion but I think that's the luxury of private V's NHS. 

Hope this is of some use to you.  I got a BFP at the GCRM bt sadly m/c at 5 wks.  I was desperate to get started again but waited for my 1 NHS funded cycle, hence the move to the ERI.  Now i'm glad i waited, app 6 mths, as i felt quite negative and it took me a long time to feel excited about starting tx again.  My personal advice is to take you time making a decision and go down the route that will cause you less stress.  

Good luck 

Millie X


----------



## whigers (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello,

Parkeraah - thanks for your note.  I also have heard great things about GCRM so will definitely take a look at the thread.

Millie - thanks also for taking the time to reply.  Its good to hear that GCRM and the ERI are roughly the same price.  I was also checking out their success rates & ERI still seems to have the best success rates in Scotland.  I had just heard that GCRM are more forward thinking and open to tyring different approaches.  I, like you, can't fault the ERI.  I have also got to know quite a few of the nurses and have grown quite fond of a couple.  The scan picture is lovely & really helps make it all feel more real.

With regards to waiting lists, we were originally offered another cycle at the ERI in April/May but this is just too soon for us.  We are provisionally booked in for a June/July cycle for the time being & plan to check out GCRM in that time.

So do I just write to the ERI and ask for a copy of my notes to be posted to me?  I presume they then keep the originals at the ERI so if we decided to stay there, they are still there?

I am so sorry to hear about your m/c.  I can't imagine how hard that must be expecially when you have had the excitement of a BFP.  I like you waited 6 months between my first & second cycle.  I needed it emotionally as i was a mess the first time round.  This time, it still hurts just as much but I kind of also feel a bit numb.  

Are you due to start at the ERI soon?  I wish you all the best and sending you lots of happy wishes.

Whigers x


----------



## Millie x (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Whigers,

I have just recently finished my 2nd cycle at the ERI.

In my personal opinion, I felt the GCRM were more open to discussion and that they based treatment on what was right for me.  The fact they did EC & ET on the weekend meant treatment started when my body was ready for it and EC & ET carried out at the best time in response to my body's reaction to tx.  I felt the ERI were eager to start tx and trigger shots given on certain days so treatment was geared around them, and wasn't required at the weekend. I did worry slightly at times if this was the best option for me.  Similarly, i received more scans/better monitoring during stims at the ERI than i did at the GCRM (although, I didn't feel it was a hindrance).  Like you, the little scan pic made it feel more real, helped me to feel more positive and visualise what was happening helping me to feel more in control. (I also used Zita West's IVF CD to help with this).  Sorry - all this is not much help; Its swings and roundabout's really.

As for notes... The ERI will send you a copy and keep the originals.  I just stated i wanted to look at all possible options before deciding how to progress in order to ensure we received the best possible treatment for us at that particular time.  I read somewhere there might be a small charge for this, however I have never been charged and I can't imagine what they would be charging for other than admin fee's.  They are your notes, you shouldn't have a problem accessing them.

I very recently got my 2nd BFP.  Currently just over 5 Wks.  Feeling very, very lucky bt also very, very anxious at the minute!  Got my fingers (and everything else) crossed.

It took me app 4 mths to begin to get over my first treatment and as you know, it was much harder and I was more nervous about going back for round 2.

Give yourself time and space to grieve. It is a rollercoaster.  I found trying to focus on healthy eating and exercise inbetween acted as a distraction.

I wish there was something I could say to make it easier for you.  Wishing you all the very best with your decision and any future tx; either way, your in good hands!

Millie X


----------



## girl nextdoor (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Whigers,

I have not started treatment yet, but have just started taking norithisterone. I was a patient at ERI but felt that I wasn't getting as much information as I wanted and didn't feel in control. So after a bit of research I have moved to GCRM. The cost was about the same for both. 

I work in Edinburgh so am being seen at the satellite clinic at the Edinburgh Clinic for all scans and bloods. The only appts you will need in Glasgow are the initial tests (although you could probably get them done in Edin) and the EC/ET. 

From my little experience so far I am finding it easy. There are appts early morning and evening so you can fit it around work if you need to. Everyone has been really helpful at GCRM. When I was a patient at ERI I was keen for them to test my AMH but they didn't do it as routine so it wasn't until I went to GCRM that I found out that mine was very low. It was a blow but at least GCRM know about it and have tailored my treatment accordingly before I start. You can also email your consultant at GCRM which helps me (perhaps I'm just a control freak!).

Good luck with whatever you decide xx


----------



## whigers (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello ladies,

Girl Nextdoor - its good to hear that you are also in Edinburgh but using GCRM.  Thats also interesting about ERI not doing AMH tests.  To be honest, I am not sure if they have done my AMH test?  I guess when I ask for my file I will see.  If not, I will definitely be requesting it.  We definitely plan to at least get a consultation at GCRM to see what they say.  It would just be really interesting to see if they would do anything different next time round.  Thanks for posting & all the best with your treatment when you do start.  

Millie - that so fab that you are 5 weeks, congratulations!  I am sure it will all be fine for you now.  Like you, I also seem to focus on healthy eating and exercise inbetween treatments.  It does seem to help a bit, at least like I am trying to make a difference.  Did you do anything different second time round?  Did you have acupuncture?  Take care.

Whigers x


----------



## Millie x (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Whigers, 

Thank You for Congrats!!! (Still feels unreal; just taking things one day at a time).

Didn't really do anything hugely different this time around.  Treatment (Short Cycle) was more or less the same between the two clinics - mainly as a result of my request.  I felt my TX at the GCRM was v successful, the sad outcome was just one of those things, so subtly pushed for the ERI do do the same.  
  
I was very anxious about starting TX again, felt quite stressed and negative and was worried that my own negativity would be my downfall.  

I went to Weight Watchers this time round before treatment.  I wasn't really over weight (was within the ideal weight/BMI range) but wanted to lose half a stone and it made me feel like i was doing something and gave me something else to focus on.  Didn't do mad dieting or 'counting points' just eating healthier.  I don't know that it made any difference really but I felt better, was definitely eating healthier, particularly more fruit and vegetables and less sugar.      

I bought the Zita West IVF CD and listened to that daily for 20 Min's.  Felt it helped me to think more positively as it encouraged me to visualise 'what should be happening' helping me to believe there was a possibility it could work.

Didn't do acupuncture, I did think about it but I think they recommend starting a few months before starting TX (although I might have this wrong) and by the time I was ready to think about, I felt it was too late for me.  The Zita West CD also makes reference to the acupuncture points and suggests using it, so might be worth while giving it a try.

I also worked through this treatment cycle and didn't during my previous cycle.  I haven't told anyone at work so this was stressful at times but on the other hand, I think it helped to keep busy and focus on something else for a while.

I don't know that any of this makes any difference really.  In the end, you just have to do what's right for you. 

Millie X


----------



## Juniorpark (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Whighers

Just to say, I too have read lots of good things about GCRM on this forum and have read every post in the threads.  I haven't been to see them but if I was to chose self funding, I would certainly be checking them out.  I understand they have above average success rates for women of a certain age, and I think this is down to their flexibility and forward thinking.  Definitely worth checking out their thread, and the ladies on it are lovely.

JP


----------

